# Asus eee PC 701 - SSD tauschen?



## weizenleiche (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Momentan besitze ich einen etwas älteren eee PC von Asus mit einer 4GB SSD.
4GB sind mir leider zu wenig, würde lieber auf 8GB umrüsten, dann könnt ich mir das neue netbook sparen.
Nur, welche SSD benötige ich?


----------



## STSLeon (31. Juli 2010)

Kannst du nicht. Die Speicherchips sind auf das Mainboard gelötet und daher nicht entfernbar. Die einzige Möglichkeit die sich bietet ist eine große Speicherkarte zu kaufen und die zu verwenden, aber selbst damit kommst du nicht an den Speicherplatz eines neueren Netbook ran


----------



## weizenleiche (31. Juli 2010)

Mit SD krieg ich immerhin 16GB hin, das würde schon reichen, aber wie siehts mit der geschwindigkeit aus?


----------



## Pikus (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn du dir eine ordentliche SDHC karte kaufst (entsprechender cardreader vorausgesetzt) erreichst du eine gute schreib- und lesegeschwindigkeit von bis zu 10MB/s bei der besten "klasse".
natürlich kommt das nicht an SSD ran, aber es ist ein günstiger weg, deinen speicherplatz zu erweitern.
oder du benutzt als speichermedium einen usb-stick mit 2 ssd-speichern im RAID-verbund.
in einem PCGH-Video wurde so einer mal vorgstellt, ich weiß aber nicht mehr in welcher ausgabe


----------



## roga01 (31. Juli 2010)

Man kann die SSD des eee PCs wechseln, diese ist aber mehr eine Speichersteckkarte (ähnlich einer WLAN Karte) und wo man sowas her bekommt weiß ich nicht. Diese Karten sollte es bis 64GB geben. http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.pierre-markuse.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/super_talent_eee_pc_ssd.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.pierre-markuse.de/2008/10/08/super-talent-ssd-fur-den-eee-pc/&usg=__q2JeCMqU0I1cABPASRPvRCY38ew=&h=347&w=640&sz=30&hl=de&start=8&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=UmqS3AuoY3ypYM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Deee%2Bpc%2B701%2Bssd%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26tbs%3Disch:1

Bild:
http://www.asources.com/gallery2/d/1031-1/DSC_6097.JPG


----------



## Ossiracer (31. Juli 2010)

externe 500er Festplatte dranhängen wär auch noch ne recht günstige Alternative.. allerdings is des ned immer optimal..


----------



## Pikus (31. Juli 2010)

da kann er sich auch ein 2,5" gehäuse mit Sata-anschluss holen und da eine ssd einbauen. is das gleiche in grün


----------



## STSLeon (1. August 2010)

@roga: Das ging aber erst bei der späteren Baureihe des 701.


----------



## weizenleiche (1. August 2010)

@roga
Diese "Karte" nennt man PCIe SSD. Ist mir blos zu teuer.

Zur SDHC:
Und woran erkenn ich solch eine "bessere" SDHC?


----------



## roga01 (1. August 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Zur SDHC:
> Und woran erkenn ich solch eine "bessere" SDHC?



Nun ja, es steht auf der Verpackung und/oder direkt auf der SDHC Karte 

http://www.digisol-online.com/WebRo...9/68F1/40003_TRANSCEND_0020_SDHC_0020_8GB.jpg

Hier mal ein Vergleich mehrerer SDHC Karten: http://www.tomshardware.de/sdhc-speicherkarten,testberichte-240296.html


----------



## weizenleiche (1. August 2010)

Ich denke mal diese hier dürfte genügen oder?

8GB SDHC SD Speicherkarte HC Card Karte 8 GB CLASS 10 bei eBay.de: SD (endet 09.08.10 15:09:26 MESZ)


----------

